# Key West: General What Did You Order? thread



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Let us try to keep it focussed. Easier to read back - although I can understand the exictement about the ordering info of today.

I've choosen for a pepsi/gilt version (top row #3) with the bracelet. Must say that the eyewatering amount of 999,999.99 caused some worries...

Tell us what you've chosen!

Menno


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

Plankholder here.
First I want to see what I buy.
Dietmar


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, there seems to be two threads with the same topic...so I'll post in both. Yeah, I'm a little excited. haha!

I went ordered black Gilt with Pepsi and Pepsi spare. Plankholder as well. I placed the order only because it clearly states we can change our order if need be. Oh, and I loved the 999,999.99! I should have taken a screen shot of it to show the wife.


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

Thieuster said:


> Let us try to keep it focussed. Easier to read back - although I can understand the exictement about the ordering info of today.
> 
> I've choosen for a pepsi/gilt version (top row #3) with the bracelet. Must say that the eyewatering amount of 999,999.99 caused some worries...
> 
> ...


What pictures did you guys go off to place your final orders? Just the general mock ups on the key West project page?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Plank-er here, too.... :think:

Easy. White; gilt, Black/red bezel (coke?) and blue/red (pepsi?) spare bezel....








:-d Ha ha ha.... Gotta be me...






















--- Best ---

:think: _(Now to wait for February-March and Group 2 order placement.....)

_


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

White/gilt dial. Pepsi insert, Pepsi spare insert. Now the wait begins in earnest!!

Since there are no actual watch photos yet, decisions for the plank owners will have to be made from the drawings which was OK for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

White Gilt / Pepsi for me. In hindsight I should of ordered two.


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

This is really happening. Pinch. Pinch. Ordered two planks today. Both white dials. One Coke and one Pepsi. Cannot wait to see the final product.


----------



## Eksdad (May 16, 2011)

White/gilt dial
Pepsi insert, Pepsi spare.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm way back in group 4. I'll wait for Menno to post pics of his Key West before final decision. 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've made up my mind and never changed:

1001 - White gilt dial with Pepsi insert
9999 - spare Pepsiinsert.

2nd Stage Pre-Order: group 3


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Way waaay back in Group 9!! :-d

Pleeeny of time to enjoy everyone's pics before I decide ;-)


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I missed that one: where can i see what my group is? my number was placed in November 2014

M


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thieuster said:


> I missed that one: where can i see what my group is? my number was placed in November 2014
> 
> M


That would put you in 2nd stage ordering, Group 2

Full details are at the bottom of the newsletter.

2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Thieuster said:


> I missed that one: where can i see what my group is? my number was placed in November 2014
> 
> M


For others: You can sign in at MKII's "Boutique" page and find out exactly the date you ordered. Then reference that with the announcement to see in which group you are.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

powerband said:


> For others: You can sign in at MKII's "Boutique" page and find out exactly the date you ordered. Then reference that with the announcement to see in which group you are.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, I tried that, only showed my second payment and payment for shipping. Possibly the order portal has been updated at some point and all the older orders were lost. I had 2 Kingston's, as well as a Stingray from MKII that are no longer showing in the order history. I had to go back and look at the first update for the Key West (January 20 2012) and then went to my PayPal account and looked up the transaction. Paid on January 20th 2012. Hard to believe, it's been 4 years since the initial payment, finally the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter and brighter!!


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

powerband said:


> For others: You can sign in at MKII's "Boutique" page and find out exactly the date you ordered. Then reference that with the announcement to see in which group you are.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, I tried that, only showed my second payment and payment for shipping. Possibly the order portal has been updated at some point and all the older orders were lost. I had 2 Kingston's, as well as a Stingray from MKII that are no longer showing in the order history. I had to go back and look at the first update for the Key West (January 20 2012) and then went to my PayPal account and looked up the transaction. Paid on January 20th 2012. Hard to believe, it's been 4 years since the initial payment, finally the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter and brighter!!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Arthur said:


> ... looked up the transaction. Paid on January 20th 2012. Hard to believe, it's been 4 years since the initial payment, finally the light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter and brighter!!


I looked mine up and found I paid in April of 2015, and thought to myself that was ages ago. Until I read your post...

Well, the wait still feels long but I'm grateful to wait in the company of great people in this group.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

The Plank ordering opened up on January 20th 2012. I ordered as soon as I saw the email or announcement , can't remember which. I ordered within a minute or two of seeing the message that ordering was open. I believe if my fading memory serves me right, the ordering was filled up in a matter of hours. After missing out on the first rounds of Kingston orders (Plank and 1st stage) I was determined to get in the GMT queue early!!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Arthur said:


> The Plank ordering opened up on January 20th 2012. I ordered as soon as I saw the email or announcement , can't remember which. I ordered within a minute or two of seeing the message that ordering was open. I believe if my fading memory serves me right, the ordering was filled up in a matter of hours. After missing out on the first rounds of Kingston orders (Plank and 1st stage) I was determined to get in the GMT queue early!!


I will also wait to see pictures of yours before making my final choice. .

You've been waiting a long time. Good things are coming... and you will be among the first to enjoy. I'm very happy for you (and for me)!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Plank order placed on Jan 20 of 2012. Went with white/gilt and pepsi bezel, plus pepsi spare. I am half kicking around the idea of changing to black dial. 

Anybody else confused about the shipping options? Looked like I could choose USPS Priority Mail insured for $22.75 or USPS Priority Mail insured for $20. Maybe I misread it?

Myron

PS, I have just placed my plank kit for sale on the Sales Corner if anyone is interested.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Myron said:


> Plank order placed on Jan 20 of 2012. Went with white/gilt and pepsi bezel, plus pepsi spare. I am half kicking around the idea of changing to black dial.
> 
> Anybody else confused about the shipping options? Looked like I could choose USPS Priority Mail insured for $22.75 or USPS Priority Mail insured for $20. Maybe I misread it?
> 
> Myron


Myron, that confused me as well, didn't make any sense to me, so I chose the Express mail option!! Maybe someone can clarify the 2.75 dollar difference between what looks like the same shipping method.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Myron said:


> Plank order placed on Jan 20 of 2012. Went with white/gilt and pepsi bezel, plus pepsi spare. I am half kicking around the idea of changing to black dial.
> 
> Anybody else confused about the shipping options? Looked like I could choose USPS Priority Mail insured for $22.75 or USPS Priority Mail insured for $20. Maybe I misread it?
> 
> Myron


Myron, that confused me as well, didn't make any sense to me, so I chose the Express mail option!!:-s Maybe someone can clarify the 2.75 dollar difference between what looks like the same shipping method.:think:


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Confused as well. I went with the insured one for 21 something. Whatever though, if one takes a day longer what's the difference after 3+ years.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Wondering who is going to go bold and get the matte dial Coke...


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

Just placed my order (Original plank order on Jan 24, 2012). I went with Black/gilt Pepsi with a Coke spare. I had a really hard time deciding. I originally got into this, 4 long years ago, to get the white dial. But now, I look at the pictures, and the white dial does not move me the way the black one does. It just makes me smile. I know I'm not in the very first batch of plank orders, so maybe I'll get a chance to see some pictures before my order is started.

I told my dear wife that I would be wearing this watch on this summer's vacation. She laughed. I've only told her that the last 3 years...


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Aceldama said:


> Wondering who is going to go bold and get the matte dial Coke...


I am just crazy enough to do it. With two on reserve, the white gilt with the Pepsi insert is a definite. In general, silver is more my style than gold. So for the second one, I am leaning toward matte. One Pepsi insert is enough for me. Having the matte plus the Coke bezel will make the two watches as different as possible.

Since I am in group 8, I have time to decide. Photographs of the actual watches may change my mind. The thought of a possible non-Key West looking the same as my Key West also gives me pause.


----------



## TrentSe7en (Jul 17, 2012)

e dantes said:


> With two on reserve, the white gilt with the Pepsi insert is a definite. In general, silver is more my style than gold. So for the second one, I am leaning toward matte. One Pepsi insert is enough for me. Having the matte plus the Coke bezel will make the two watches as different as possible.


I wish I ordered/could afford two as well. This is probably what I would do given the chance. (Or maybe the second would be black dial w/pepsi).

It is a big change for me but I think I will go with White/Pepsi. Like this

__
http://instagr.am/p/7divOhq-eS/
 kinda look I'm thinking.

Only good thing about group 8 is all the time to look at pictures of others.


----------



## spikynbaby (Feb 25, 2011)

Officially announced i'm in group 10, but i'm not sure whether i can choose white dial with pepsi bezel since it is LE. Hmmm...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

spikynbaby said:


> Officially announced i'm in group 10, but i'm not sure whether i can choose white dial with pepsi bezel since it is LE. Hmmm...


I believe Limited Edition just means limited to the Key West. If there is a follow on "Havana" (like the Nassau followed the Kingston), it would not have access to the Limited Edition pieces.


----------



## NewHaven23 (Feb 15, 2015)

BigHaole said:


> I believe Limited Edition just means limited to the Key West. If there is a follow on "Havana" (like the Nassau followed the Kingston), it would not have access to the Limited Edition pieces.


What parts of the Key West, aside from the name, are limited to just the Key West?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

These are what I believe to be LE items 

Dials with gilt
Matte dial with KW naming
Gilt hands
Gloss black and white dials
Case back


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

Who is going to be the first to forget to enter their discount code and be billed $999,999.00 plus $20 for shipping?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

BigHaole said:


> Who is going to be the first to forget to enter their discount code and be billed $999,999.00 plus $20 for shipping?


$20 for shipping?!?!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes. There are 3 options. 20, 21.XX, and 31.XX for expedited shipping. The confusion we all had was what was the difference between the two lower ones. All are USPS. 

The 999,999.99 was the price of the watch Bill set and gave us all a code to bring that back to 0 + shipping


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

66Cooper said:


> Yes. There are 3 options. 20, 21.XX, and 31.XX for expedited shipping. The confusion we all had was what was the difference between the two lower ones. All are USPS.
> 
> The 999,999.99 was the price of the watch Bill set and gave us all a code to bring that back to 0 + shipping


Heck withat, I'm "flyin in" to pick it up personally !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Trust me, I asked if that was an option back in the Kingston days. I am less then 2 hours away from Bill (cant remember exactly) and would have LOVED to stop by and have the man himself hand it over to me. Problem is, that all takes time away from him doing actual work. Would have been cool though.


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Group 5 here, Sticking to my original pick from the get go. Black gilt with Pepsi insert.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

BigHaole said:


> Who is going to be the first to forget to enter their discount code and be billed $999,999.00 plus $20 for shipping?


I came very close to doing that very thing today. Doubt the credit card could take the hit...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

BigHaole said:


> Who is going to be the first to forget to enter their discount code and be billed $999,999.00 plus $20 for shipping?


another double post.. my apologies to all.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just put mine up on the Sales Corner if anyone is interested. I went with white/gilt with pepsi on bracelet, but I think there are a few more days during which we can change the spec. Not sure what the cutoff date is.



Myron


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Myron, if you get any responses make sure you keep the info, as your sales ad will probably get deleted pretty quickly. The WUS sales corner rules are very specific, you must have the watch in hand before listing it for sale. 
I bought my second Kingston from a guy who posted a sales ad for one that was still months off. I had his forum name, which was good, because the ad had disappeared when I checked back 5 minutes later.
Sorry that you are selling, but maybe it will give someone else a chance to get a great watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Myron said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just put mine up on the Sales Corner if anyone is interested. I went with white/gilt with pepsi on bracelet, but I think there are a few more days during which we can change the spec. Not sure what the cutoff date is.
> 
> ...




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

And you can always refer to your conversations here; these add to the 'good faith' tone of voice of the sales ad. It on the SC for 5 hrs now. You can always mention your plans here on the MKII forum - it will draw interest, no doubt.

The 2050 price tag intrigues me - not in a negative way, I must add.

M


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey MENNO. We're back. To answer your original question, I ordered TWO. 

The first was the White Dial/Gilt/Pepsi/Bracelet - known unofficially as the "Pan Am" version
The second is the Black Dial/Gilt/Coke/Bracelet - known unofficially as the KWPG (Key West Pussy Galore)

There is one more little "twist" with my pair, but I'll wait until I get them before I reveal that ;-)


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

I've also requested a special "OREO Cookie" config = white matte dial and all black bezel insert !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Will I actually get what I want, we shall see !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

STEELINOX said:


> I've also requested a special "OREO Cookie" config = white matte dial and all black bezel insert !


Wait...a black bezel isn't one of the options...?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

mlb212 said:


> Wait...a black bezel isn't one of the options...?


Don't fall outta yer chair, I am just "SPIFBALLING," meaning I don't have an order witha special request like some of these peeps that maintain they will get something other than whats in the "menu" for KW...


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

> Hey MENNO. We're back.


Great! We need you to raise the intellectual level of the conversation! And it makes me fell less lonely knowing that you own on of the other Tornek Rayvilles!

Calling it the KWPG, is nice. I ordered one too. I've been on the fence thinking about the PanAm vs KWPG. Somehow, I think that in the end I will not be completely happy with the white version. Totally personal taste off course. I've noticed that I leave watches with a non-black dial in the drawer. Sinn Arktis, Seiko Sumo (blue, orange) - they stay in their boxes and I always pic a black dialed watch. Oh well... not a real life problem.

Menno


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been calling to the KWPG to myself all this time as well. Haha. 
It's going to be awesome to have the full Goldfinger set of watches. The Kingston (6538) and the Pussy Galore (6542) homages. Brilliant!


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

BigHaole said:


> Who is going to be the first to forget to enter their discount code and be billed $999,999.00 plus $20 for shipping?


I think if you paid $999,999.00 for a watch shipping should be free
just sayin


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

STEELINOX said:


> I've also requested a special "OREO Cookie" config = white matte dial and all black bezel insert !


I am having a hard enough time deciding from the listed options. The Oreo version would be different in a good way. Unless Bill swears you to secrecy, I am looking forward to photos when you get it.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

e dantes said:


> I am having a hard enough time deciding from the listed options. The Oreo version would be different in a good way. Unless Bill swears you to secrecy, I am looking forward to photos when you get it.


I'm not getting an "Oreo" - I was kidding; it's not even on the menu - sorry to burst your bubbles !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

That's best, I don't need more options. The white dial with Pepsi insert is still the ideal for me.

If there ever is a general issue version, the matte dial and black bezel insert would be my bet for the details. I am sure if it ever happens, it will be impressive.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I placed my order for the White Gilt dial with Pepsi bezel. Spare was black and red. I have order # 07565, I tried to figure out what group I'm in, cant't seem to figure it out. Cam anyone help with my group number?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like you're in on the plank order, which would make you part of group 1, I believe?



pl39g said:


> I placed my order for the White Gilt dial with Pepsi bezel. Spare was black and red. I have order # 07565, I tried to figure out what group I'm in, cant't seem to figure it out. Cam anyone help with my group number?


----------



## Uly (May 20, 2011)

pl39g said:


> I placed my order for the White Gilt dial with Pepsi bezel. Spare was black and red. I have order # 07565, I tried to figure out what group I'm in, cant't seem to figure it out. Cam anyone help with my group number?


When did you place the initial deposit? The second stage pre-orders are split into 10 groups according to deposit date. 
But if you already were asked to make your selection and have 2 bezels, then you would be with the plank group before the above mentioned 10 groups.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, just to make sure, it's ONLY plank owners who have been able to choose their configurations, right? Again, just checkin'... I want to make sure I haven't missed a super-important-top-priority email.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

JFingers said:


> Ok, just to make sure, it's ONLY plank owners who have been able to choose their configurations, right? Again, just checkin'... I want to make sure I haven't missed a super-important-top-priority email.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


:think: Not sure what you are asking. If you are a planker/plank-holder, then you can select an additional bezel insert. There are only sixty plank holders, so maybe there will only be a limited number of the white dials? I don't know- Perhaps MKII plans on producing a greater number of the white dials, depending on demand. I think that all pre-ordereds will be able to select their dial/bezel insert preference; *Subject to availability*. (?)

The further question may be; How many of the different options will be available? Will there be a smaller llimited number of the white-dial-configuration available? Or will some at the tail-end only have the option of one of the black dials? :-s

??

- Best -


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Not sure what you are asking. If you are a planker/plank-holder, then you can select an additional bezel insert. There are only sixty plank holders, so maybe there will only be a limited number of the white dials? I don't know- Perhaps MKII plans on producing a greater number of the white dials, depending on demand. I think that all pre-ordereds will be able to select their dial/bezel insert preference; *Subject to availability*. (?)
> 
> The further question may be; How many of the different options will be available? Will there be a smaller llimited number of the white-dial-configuration available? Or will some at the tail-end only have the option of one of the black dials? :-s
> 
> ...


The question I'm asking is if only plank holders have been asked to choose their configuration already. Im in the second stage preorder, but I haven't been asked to choose configuration yet. Just making sure it's just plank holders who have SELECTED a configuration officially with MKII already.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

JFingers said:


> The question I'm asking is if only plank holders have been asked to choose their configuration already. Im in the second stage preorder, but I haven't been asked to choose configuration yet. Just making sure it's just plank holders who have SELECTED a configuration officially with MKII already.


 Ok, I gotcha. I think it is just plank holders so far. (I'm planked for one, which will be a white dial, coke bezel; and I'm in the same group as you for a pre-order, which I hope will be a black with a pepsi bezel). So far, I have only received a plank-holder notification. It might be a time before the we know more, but hopefully it will be soon.

--- Best ---


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

JFingers said:


> The question I'm asking is if only plank holders have been asked to choose their configuration already. Im in the second stage preorder, but I haven't been asked to choose configuration yet. Just making sure it's just plank holders who have SELECTED a configuration officially with MKII already.


I'm pretty sure only the plank owners have gotten the email to make their selection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks, that's what I figured, that just plank owners had officially chosen, I just got paranoid that I had missed an email for me to choose. Phew, that was close...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

That's right, JFIngers. I'm in 2nd Stage and haven't been prompted for selection. But I'm checking my bulk folder regularly, in case. 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone knows what I ordered, but here's what I got to pacify...








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

One off... I hope! 


It's definitely super duper, the Garmin perpetual, get yours today.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got an email to select my configuration and make final payment. For a few years I thought I was set on Black/Gilt & Pepsi. However with the coke bezel pics and the GTG next week where we'll hopefully see both the Black/Gilt & White/Gilt dials, I can't decide..??:think:


----------



## jh9t (Mar 26, 2010)

woohoo, just put my order in for 1001. I have wanted the white gilt with pepsi since the beginning but still pretty anxious to see how they look in real life at the NYC GTG. Please take lots of pictures.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

I've just put my order (Pepsi black gilt) but It seems that there is a problem with the payment... Paypal has charged for the full cost of the watch instead for the half! Has any of you had the same problem? Does this mean that MKII will refund the previous payment?? Is there something is wrong? Thanks a lot


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Eric90 (May 3, 2014)

I got the email this morning for the final selection and payment, I'm leaning towards the white dial pepsi but will wait until pictures from the GTG.. from the email we have until the 31st March to complete the selection and payment, can someone confirm?


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric90 said:


> I got the email this morning for the final selection and payment, I'm leaning towards the white dial pepsi but will wait until pictures from the GTG.. from the email we have until the 31st March to complete the selection and payment, can someone confirm?


Received my email yesterday, as well. First group of the 2nd Stage Preorder.

I don't see a due-by date in the email.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Eric90 said:


> .. from the email we have until the 31st March to complete the selection and payment, can someone confirm?


I saw the same deadline in my email too.

"Scheduling will be performed based on the sales order number for your earliest deposit for this project assuming that you submit your final selection before March 31, 2016. The deadline is in place so that we can begin the scheduling process."


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Jfha1210 said:


> I've just put my order (Pepsi black gilt) but It seems that there is a problem with the payment... Paypal has charged for the full cost of the watch instead for the half! Has any of you had the same problem? Does this mean that MKII will refund the previous payment?? Is there something is wrong? Thanks a lot
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Sorry, I haven't tried to pay the rest of the payment yet, I'm waiting til pictures from the Get Together in NYC. A trouble ticket to MKII should get it fixed quickly.

-Jake


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> I saw the same deadline in my email too.
> 
> "Scheduling will be performed based on the sales order number for your earliest deposit for this project assuming that you submit your final selection before March 31, 2016. The deadline is in place so that we can begin the scheduling process."


You guys are absolutely right. Good thing someone here can read. Thanks!


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

JFingers said:


> Sorry, I haven't tried to pay the rest of the payment yet, I'm waiting til pictures from the Get Together in NYC. A trouble ticket to MKII should get it fixed quickly.
> 
> -Jake


Solved! I don't know how I manage to pay for one and a half Key West, but Bill has solved the problem in a very efficient way. Many thanks.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

So I took the plunge... thanks to those posting from the GTG!!
I'm in for 1 vanilla coke: white face, coke bezel
From what I've read, am I the only one with this preference??

I just love this look!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

supersmitty said:


> So I took the plunge... thanks to those posting from the GTG!!
> I'm in for 1 vanilla coke: white face, coke bezel
> From what I've read, am I the only one with this preference??
> 
> I just love this look!


I love the coke too !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I placed my order for the 1001 (white dial pepsi bezel) after the G2G finished up and new pictures stopped showing up...


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

supersmitty said:


> So I took the plunge... thanks to those posting from the GTG!!
> I'm in for 1 vanilla coke: white face, coke bezel
> From what I've read, am I the only one with this preference??
> 
> I just love this look!


Actually leaning in that direction now. I have a Pepsi GMT. Would be cool to have the opposite Key West.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

supersmitty said:


> So I took the plunge... thanks to those posting from the GTG!!
> I'm in for 1 vanilla coke: white face, coke bezel
> From what I've read, am I the only one with this preference??
> 
> I just love this look!


Nope-

 That was my initial preference, and that is what I ordered for my plank order.....But now, after seeing the photos of the white with the 'pepsi' bezel.....I'm waffling.

Aaaarrgh! Decisions Decisions....:-d

--- Best ---


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

supersmitty said:


> So I took the plunge... thanks to those posting from the GTG!!
> I'm in for 1 vanilla coke: white face, coke bezel
> From what I've read, am I the only one with this preference??
> 
> I just love this look!


I started off desiring a long term relationship with a beautiful black/gilt/Pepsi. I then mooched on over to get in bed with a filthy white/gilt/Pepsi. Now, after seeing all the photos, I agree a Vanilla Coke is looking might fine, but the gilt on the black dial is breath taking. I may have trouble with commitment here .

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

gilt white dial pepsi (1001) and gilt black dial pepsi (1003)


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to admit, after looking at the pictures of the pepsi white gilt I'm/I was having 2nd thoughts on my final order decision. However I just look down onto my black gilt Kingston and that reassures me on what a beautiful combination that is. In hindsight, I would have got a 2nd order in and covered both bases but I honestly don't think there's a black or white (gilt dial) answer to anyone's dilemma here, either combination is going to look special.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

I want to know whose going to bite on the matte dial?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Aceldama said:


> I want to know whose going to bite on the matte dial?


If I snagged a second one, it would be matte black and Pepsi.


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

JFingers said:


> If I snagged a second one, it would be matte black and Pepsi.


I'm strongly considering this for my 2nd option... But the gilt man the gilt, followed by the guilt!!!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm still on the dark side...but only just. Now, if the white dial had a "vintage" colored lume on it, the want would be too strong for me the resist


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Aceldama said:


> I want to know whose going to bite on the matte dial?


The matte dial is still on my order list. The photos from the gtg were great but I am looking forward to photos of all of the options.

One problem is everyone who has had a gilt Kingston says no photos cannot do it justice. As you can tell, I am not 100% sure what I will do. Whichever Key West any of us orders, it will be a good one.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

The gilt is something that truly has to be seen to be fully understood. It's amazing. 
That said, the GTG afforded me the chance to see a Nassau for the first time. Such a different watch to my Kingston gilt. The dial and hands are straight out of the "tool watch" guide book. You could read it from across the room! It's lovely. Now, both are brilliant watches. We know this. I feel the gilt beats the Nassau in the "something special" category though. Something you just don't see everyday or can even buy outside of the company. I think that is what really keeps this watch glued to my wrist and has rendered my watch box a display only case


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone going with the non gilt dial?


Sent from my iPhone V6.5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm definitely considering it. I think the matte w/ pepsi rendering looks better than the gilt pepsi… but I would hope to see a real-life photo first. Hopefully we have the ability to see one by the time I have to make my decision.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually prefer non gilt dials.....nobody shoot me! Although MKII gilt dials are obviously unique and awesome which is why id consider it.

I'll have plenty of time to think about it as I'll have to wait until someone sells theirs!


Sent from my iPhone V6.5s using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am still hanging tough with my original decision of black gilt, pepsi.


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

Matte dial with Pepsi bezel.......I think, as I already have a gilt Kingston.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Definitely a gilt dial (as I have a matte dial Kingston) for me. The pictures of the black gilt with Coke insert are so awesome that I am seriously considering this combination. Until Saturday, I was 95% confident that I would land on black gilt with pepsi insert. My final decision will wait for pictures of the six different options, though...


----------



## jh9t (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, Bill just instagramed the Black Gilt Coke, looks soooooooooooooo good. Now I wish I pre-ordered two.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Take her home !!!!










 


66Cooper said:


> The gilt is something that truly has to be seen to be fully understood. It's amazing.
> That said, the GTG afforded me the chance to see a Nassau for the first time. Such a different watch to my Kingston gilt. The dial and hands are straight out of the "tool watch" guide book. You could read it from across the room! It's lovely. Now, both are brilliant watches. We know this. I feel the gilt beats the Nassau in the "something special" category though. Something you just don't see everyday or can even buy outside of the company. I think that is what really keeps this watch glued to my wrist and has rendered my watch box a display only case


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone V6.5s using Tapatalk


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

JBowen said:


> Sent from my iPhone V6.5s using Tapatalk


I am SO glad I ordered two...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Cross posted..

Ok....someone with mad photoshop skills can make the full circle of combinations with these two please ?



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

I have to see the samples first, but so far, I'd go for pepsi and matte black non gilt dial. Less retro and I also feel that the gmt hand will stand out more.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great !!!

Could you please do the same with the white gilt dial .... please ?

;-)


dwg said:


> I have to see the samples first, but so far, I'd go for pepsi and matte black non gilt dial. Less retro and I also feel that the gmt hand will stand out more.
> 
> View attachment 7405298


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

no problem.
the first one is a dial, I'd wish to have too.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Many thanks for doing all this :-! and presenting me with a delicious dilemma! ;-)

Edit: The first one looks icy cool b-)



dwg said:


> no problem.
> the first one is a dial, I'd wish to have too.
> 
> View attachment 7411314


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

dwg said:


> no problem.
> the first one is a dial, I'd wish to have too.
> 
> View attachment 7411314


Is the first even a realistic option at this point, or just a photo shopped item? The Clean lume on that first one eliminates my only concern of the white dial.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

dwg said:


> I have to see the samples first, but so far, I'd go for pepsi and matte black non gilt dial. Less retro and I also feel that the gmt hand will stand out more.
> 
> View attachment 7405298


I really want to see the non gilt black dial as well! Great job on the mock ups!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW !!!

Fantastic, many many thanks !!!!

The first one should have been an option !!!


dwg said:


> no problem.
> the first one is a dial, I'd wish to have too.
> 
> View attachment 7411314


Unfortunately, no !!!! :-(


calwatchguy said:


> Is the first even a realistic option at this point, or just a photo shopped item? The Clean lume on that first one eliminates my only concern of the white dial.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

The first is basically the same configuration that Rolex used on their white dial Explorers. Not my cup of tea. I had an Explorer like this several years ago, didn't bond so it was sold.
I believe the white/ gilt is going to be a winner, that is unless you just hate the green from C3.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Arthur said:


> The first is basically the same configuration that Rolex used on their white dial Explorers. Not my cup of tea. I had an Explorer like this several years ago, didn't bond so it was sold.
> I believe the white/ gilt is going to be a winner, that is unless you just hate the green from C3.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in a later group, so I will have some good in the wild pics to use to make a decision I hope. I was really sold on the white until I saw the lume colors in pictures. I will be curious to get people's take once they live with them for a while. I still will probably go white pepsi as my other MKII is a black dial GMT (LRRP). I will say the Black Gilt with Pepsi is starting to really speak to me.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

66Cooper said:


> I'm still on the dark side...but only just. Now, if the white dial had a "vintage" colored lume on it, the want would be too strong for me the resist


I am getting a white gilt. If I am not sold on the C3 and grow a pair of balls I could send it out for vintage lume.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

One day, many, many moons ago, there was mention of a watch with a white gilt dial and a Pepsi bezel and I recall saying "that's the one I want". Fast forward and even after seeing all the photos from the NY-GTG (thanks again to all who shared these), that's still the configuration I want (Plank order).

And it looks like #2 (General Order) will be the exact same configuration as my wife prefers that look over all the other ones. I know, diversity and all, but we also want to wear the watch we really want to wear. If that means getting two identical ones, so be it. We've done that before:


----------



## CBM_DOC (Feb 26, 2006)

I ordered the white dial, but that black gilt is outstanding in the real pics. It is (almost) enough to make me reconsider. 

Dave


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> I am getting a white gilt. If I am not sold on the C3 and grow a pair of balls I could send it out for vintage lume.


lol, classic !


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> One day, many, many moons ago, there was mention of a watch with a white gilt dial and a Pepsi bezel and I recall saying "that's the one I want". Fast forward and even after seeing all the photos from the NY-GTG (thanks again to all who shared these), that's still the configuration I want (Plank order).
> 
> And it looks like #2 (General Order) will be the exact same configuration as my wife prefers that look over all the other ones. I know, diversity and all, but we also want to wear the watch we really want to wear. If that means getting two identical ones, so be it. We've done that before:
> 
> View attachment 7417434


I considered picking up two white dials but I really like the black gilt with coke bezel.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> I am getting a white gilt. If I am not sold on the C3 and grow a pair of balls I could send it out for vintage lume.


I don't have a problem with C3. Practically every watch i own that has lume has C3. Would be interesting to see what one would look like with a nice vintage lume. Having said that, i have seen quite a few contemporary homages with vintage lume, and for the most part, it doesn't work, at least for me. They just look like modern watches with old lume. Another factor, AFAIK, superluminova is stable and won't "age" like tritium. So these watches will look the same in 30 years as they do now, dial wise. Tritium ages nicely in most cases, but by the time it's 30+ years old, it's pretty but dead. I suppose you can have your cake and eat it to with "aged looking" superluminova that still glows like a torch
Here is my 33 year old 16750, nice lume color, but absolutely no glow!

!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Persyce (Oct 26, 2010)

Was anyone able to choose the type of lume they would get? I ordered a black/gilt with Pepsi, but I didn't see the option to order with C3 or BG W9. Am I missing something?


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Persyce said:


> Was anyone able to choose the type of lume they would get? I ordered a black/gilt with Pepsi, but I didn't see the option to order with C3 or BG W9. Am I missing something?


My understanding is you can't choose the lume:
Black gilt and matte = BGW9
White gilt = C3


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Aceldama said:


> My understanding is you can't choose the lume:
> Black gilt and matte = BGW9
> White gilt = C3


|> * Roger*, That. Pre-ordained. 

Black dial will have white markings that will emit a blue luminescence (BGW9).

White dial to have yellow-green markings that emit a bright green luminescence (C3).

:think: IMHO, These choices were to facilitate easier management of the project and speed things up a bit. 

--- Best ---


----------



## bbckfh (Oct 23, 2014)

dwg said:


> View attachment 7405298


From the photos of the GTG, I had settled on black/gilt/Coke, but this makes me re-consider, throwing black/gilt/Pepsi in the mix&#8230; decisions&#8230;. Good thing I have until May or June to make my mind up.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

bbckfh said:


> From the photos of the GTG, I had settled on black/gilt/Coke, but this makes me re-consider, throwing black/gilt/Pepsi in the mix&#8230; decisions&#8230;. Good thing I have until May or June to make my mind up.


I'm waffling and hope to see more white dial photos before my ordering time arrives. That green hue is throwing me off...


----------



## Yellowdrive (Jul 16, 2013)

I just received my request for final payment and selection this morning. I didn't even have to think twice; black/gold dial with a red/blue bezel. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yellowdrive what group are you in? 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Just submitted my first order! SO exciting after all this time. White dial w/ Pepsi on bracelet, OF COURSE.

Thankfully I should have a few months before having to make the next order, and I'm really hoping to have real-life pics of the matte-dial w/ pepsi bezel by then.

Interestingly, I think both black dials lend themselves to different bezels that create perfect color harmony: the gilt dial looks fantastic with the coke bezel, while the matte dial looks best with the pepsi bezel. Can't wait to see them in the flesh…


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Yellowdrive said:


> I just received my request for final payment and selection this morning. I didn't even have to think twice; black/gold dial with a red/blue bezel. I cannot wait!!!


  I just received email as well - 2nd half of 2nd group. My original pre-order was placed third week in November.

:think: I think I have made my mind up for the gilt black dial -- But I'm still ruminating over the bezel choice.... :-x

--- Best ---

|>|>


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Placed my order: Gilt/Black with the Pepsi bezel. 

I almost ordered the matte black with Coke though...


----------



## Uly (May 20, 2011)

I'm glad that I checked this thread. Just found the email in a folder I don't normally check! 

Ordered black gilt with Pepsi as well.


----------



## Yellowdrive (Jul 16, 2013)

celtics1984 said:


> Yellowdrive what group are you in? 2nd or 3rd?


2nd group...


----------



## timeturner7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got my email to make selection today! Wasn't very productive at work because I am so excited about this.
Now I must be doing something wrong here, but how do I make the selection and final payment? When I login to the e-boutique and select the key west GMT, it just goes to the pre-order ($797.50) and goes to the notify me page.

Appreciation any help as I want this locked in!!!


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

timeturner7 said:


> Got my email to make selection today! Wasn't very productive at work because I am so excited about this.
> Now I must be doing something wrong here, but how do I make the selection and final payment? When I login to the e-boutique and select the key west GMT, it just goes to the pre-order ($797.50) and goes to the notify me page.
> 
> Appreciation any help as I want this locked in!!!


you gotta use the link in the email to finish your order


----------



## timeturner7 (Aug 1, 2014)

mlb212 said:


> you gotta use the link in the email to finish your order


Oh dear, I am an absolute spud. Thanks!


----------



## timeturner7 (Aug 1, 2014)

1001 and 1004 paid for in full!
My original selections appear to be the same as Bill's 2 choices to show off at the GTG. Very glad I was able to see some great pics of them before making my choice.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

MKII's gilt is a ghost. You don't believe in it... until you see it yourself. Then it haunts you forever.

Black gilt for me, with rum and coke.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:-! Order Placed!






No hitches in the giddy-up. Everything proceeded nicely without a hitch. ;-)

Now a Black/gilt with pepsi bezel will follow on some time after my white/gilt with coke bezel 'planker' order....

b-) (*Hey*. I gotta be Me.... _they broke the mold and threw away all the pieces after I popped out_.....) ;-)

:-d:-d:-d

Ha ha ....... :think: I guess I can wait. The time since January 2012 has passed very quickly for me, so, this should breeze by.








--- Best ---


----------



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm having issues ordering the 1001 (White dial, Pepsi) anyone has the same issues?


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

In for 1001 and 1004. Now I must decide if I let a few of my watches go to make room or get a new box...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962 (May 13, 2014)

"Paid in Full"
(1) White "Pepsi" #1001
(1) Black 'Coke" #1004

Considered a double shot of Coke but choose otherwise.


----------



## tml512 (Feb 10, 2009)

lipjin said:


> I'm having issues ordering the 1001 (White dial, Pepsi) anyone has the same issues?


I'm having the same issue. The other options are available to put into my cart, but 1001 only has a Notify Me button.


----------



## tml512 (Feb 10, 2009)

tml512 said:


> I'm having the same issue. The other options are available to put into my cart, but 1001 only has a Notify Me button.


It worked now, not sure what the issue was earlier.

Order placed for 1001. Can't wait - but know I have to....


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

lipjin said:


> I'm having issues ordering the 1001 (White dial, Pepsi) anyone has the same issues?


nope&#8230; that was my order, no problems. What is the issue you're having?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Submitted my (wife's) order for #1001 with no issues whatsoever.

You've heard me say this before, we have now two White Gild & Pepsi Key Wests (ref. 1001 - Plank and General Order) coming our way.

Somewhat related: how do I go about making a change to my PO? I've ordered the separate Coke bezel but want to change to Pepsi. 
The thinking was that I can have two different looks. However, I think it's better to have a spare / replacement bezel in our preferred color scheme. I've popped around, but don't think I can change this myself in the eBoutique. Send an e-mail?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Submitted my (wife's) order for #1001 with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> You've heard me say this before, we have now two White Gild & Pepsi Key Wests (ref. 1001 - Plank and General Order) coming our way.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking about a change to my plank order, and was able to create and submit a ticket at the Customer Service Portal requesting a change.

CSP Link ---> Mk II Watches - Powered by Kayako case Help Desk Software

:think: I think Bill will be packing up and getting off to Basel very soon, so it may be a few days before you receive a response.

I understood at the time the order was placed, that you can request a change anytime before you get to waypoint 3.0; "Build In Process" .....

--- Good Luck ----


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I think Bill will be packing up and getting off to Basel very soon, so it may be a few days before you receive a response.


Careful what you say there OCM, I will have to read a million posts all over the place about how Bill packed off and moved to Brazil with our precious Key West monies. I will still be reading the rumors while wearing my Key West but I will never be able to contend with their "truthyness".


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Am I right in saying that not all the folks in Stage 2 Pre-order have received the email for final order payment? I haven't received the email yet from MKII and I'm slowly inching toward the Panic Button.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

powerband said:


> Am I right in saying that not all the folks in Stage 2 Pre-order have received the email for final order payment? I haven't received the email yet from MKII and I'm slowly inching toward the Panic Button.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I already have mine...

kidding. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ Dude. I just called in the air raid.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962 (May 13, 2014)

You may want to check out this MKII update from a month or so back. It explains the sequence of orders and when you may be getting the call.
2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: You might also want to check in your email app and make sure that email from MKII's address is 'whitelisted' or is not going into a junk or spam folder..... 

---- Good Luck ----


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Elf1962 said:


> You may want to check out this MKII update from a month or so back. It explains the sequence of orders and when you may be getting the call.
> 2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates


OK, thank you for the link. I remember reading it and even knew my order in line, but have forgotten. I'm in group four so I'll expect to be called in April or May.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

One order for Key West (1006) placed yesterday.

We're the tail-end of Group 1, and looking forward to holding this beauty.


----------



## bbckfh (Oct 23, 2014)

powerband said:


> Am I right in saying that not all the folks in Stage 2 Pre-order have received the email for final order payment?


Not alone... I am anticipating May/June.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone able to make pre order recently? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm group 1 & group 6
My grp 1 order is a Vanilla Coke which I intend to put on a jubilee
Like this handsome fellow:









At this point, my group 6 order will likely be, wait for it, black matte Pepsi for a classic look. Planning on keeping her on the riveted OEM bracelet or a Hadley Roma.
My thinking is, I've got a gilded Kingston and while the gilt is a one of a kind, I feel like I've already got this covered... Plus don't want to make my 007 jealous 
Seems like everyone who is going w the black face is planning on going gilt.... Anyone else doing matte?


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

supersmitty said:


> Seems like everyone who is going w the black face is planning on going gilt.... Anyone else doing matte?


Yep! Matte Coke, here.

Love that 007 of yours. If it does get jealous & you need to move it, keep me in mind, please.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

supersmitty said:


> So I'm group 1 & group 6
> My grp 1 order is a Vanilla Coke which I intend to put on a jubilee
> Like this handsome fellow:
> 
> ...


I NEED to know more about that jubilee.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

suppersmitty, where did you get that jubilee and does it have solid endlinks?


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

powerband said:


> suppersmitty, where did you get that jubilee and does it have solid endlinks?


Gents... been a couple of pings about this and I've been meaning to do a small pic show and tell but haven't been able to yet... until then...
Here's where I got the jubilee
Jubilee Watch Band Bracelet Solid Link for Rolex 116200 Solid Hidden Clasp 20mm | eBay

Its a super jubilee style with no branding on the underside and yes has solid end links.
It does fit a Kingston (though a little snug and requires wiggling, not a bad thing) and overall i'm please with it for the money. Had a bit of an issue with the clasp not staying closed, and when i emailed the seller they sent me a new clasp which works fine.
It's not perfect, but in the 90% range which is good enough for me for now.
Seller was fast and legit in my opinion.
i'll send more deets when I've got a few minutes... best of luck.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Ordered one of each with sides and a drink !


MK II White Knight KEY WEST


----------



## wingman87 (Oct 14, 2015)

Still fixed on a gilt pepsi and already excited about all the pictures flooding this forum soon! 

Is there anybody else ordering from Europe or even Germany who knows what the shipping costs will be? I'm in group 10 so there is still some time until my final order..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

wingman87 said:


> Still fixed on a gilt pepsi and already excited about all the pictures flooding this forum soon!
> 
> Is there anybody else ordering from Europe or even Germany who knows what the shipping costs will be? I'm in group 10 so there is still some time until my final order..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:think: I have sent via International Insured mail from US and would _*guess*_ you are looking at a minimum of $44 USD *and up*....


----------

